# rubbing alcahol



## crazy john (Jul 23, 2011)

this shits great for steralizing and cleaning all sorts of shit.
that being said,and this being in the staying healthy section, dont ever drink it!!!!
a few months ago i got the bright idea that if i dilouted rubbing alcohal in coke with much more coke than alcahol that it would be safe to drink. now being a self admitted alcohalic and drug i have tko say that whzt i thought was a decent amount was aparently much more than i should have had. i doent really remember being drun, but i blacked out and apraently drank and/or spilled half a bottle. either way the next day i litterally felt like shit. no matter what other drug or driink ive touched, felt so shitty. ever. i literllay felt like i should have died for the only time in my life. so as a word of precaution, just if your considdering it, dont do it. its not worth it. im curently felling the nice effects of the brew it yourself recipe provided on the sight. it is a much better option and is a much better feeling.


----------



## tautoutrain (Jul 23, 2011)

you should carry a dictionary or even better use spell check.
Maybe if you stop drinking dumb shit, you won't lose all your brain cells.


----------



## crazy john (Jul 23, 2011)

nahhhhhhhh


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 23, 2011)

hydrogen peroxide is another good one to have in the pack...... and yeah stick with the mouthwash.... rubbing alcohol is completely different from ethyl alcohol


----------



## pigpen (Jul 23, 2011)

PEOPLE WHO THINK DRINKING RUBBING ALCOHOL IS A GOOD IDEA-

pinch your nose, tilt your head, and don't stop till the bottles dry. make sure to keep it down as long as you can. maybe even eat some sleeping pills or fiberglass insulation too.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 23, 2011)

but if you gotta be a crack head(and i'm not judging,how do ya think i know this works?) take mouthwash and throw it in the freezer, allowing everything that will do so to freeze, then scrape away the ice crystals and enjoy the highly potent booze you're left with at the bottom of the container.


----------



## crazy john (Jul 23, 2011)

hahahaha i was on the road and dt'n like a mofo so i figured a lil bit would calm it down and it didnt, or maybe it did. either way, it was a bad bad idead and id rathe have the shakes than do that again anyday


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 23, 2011)

crazy john said:


> hahahaha i was on the road and dt'n like a mofo so i figured a lil bit would calm it down and it didnt, or maybe it did. either way, it was a bad bad idead and id rathe have the shakes than do that again anyday


food stamps+vanilla extract= no mo shakes .....[edit] pockets! + vanilla extract


----------



## crazy john (Jul 23, 2011)

nice man, i never knew that! ill have to give it a whirl if im ever in need again. thinks !


----------



## dprogram (Aug 2, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> hydrogen peroxide is another good one to have in the pack...... and yeah stick with the mouthwash.... rubbing alcohol is completely different from ethyl alcohol


It works and won't kill ya!


----------



## Unslap (Aug 2, 2011)

Certain concentrations of rubbing alcohol (over 70 percent) can apParently be used for cheap easytogetontheroad fuel for DIY stoves like the supercat. Ill try this soon


----------



## CXR1037 (Aug 3, 2011)

go to AA and stop being a desperate drunk, your friends and family will thank you for it.

or just off yourself and spare us sad stories.


----------



## dprogram (Aug 3, 2011)

As if AA actually helps. It only makes you feel sorry for yourself and wanting to drink more.


----------



## finn (Aug 3, 2011)

You're lucky you didn't go blind. Also, the cure to rubbing alcohol is actually drinking alcohol, not that you should test it, since it isn't worth the pain.


----------



## crazy john (Aug 3, 2011)

dprogram said:


> As if AA actually helps. It only makes you feel sorry for yourself and wanting to drink more.


yeah ive never had any kind of success with a rehab or aa. i can usually go about 20 days


----------



## dprogram (Aug 3, 2011)

I can go however long I feel like but after a binge of a few days to a week (or more depending on $$$) I have to come down slow or else I am a total mess. I choose to drink b/c I enjoy it...life can be sucky sometimes and it helps to chill out and not focus on the negative sometimes. Wish I smoked herbs but you can't when you're trying to find a job.


----------



## L.C. (Aug 4, 2011)

I heard if you filter rubbing alcohol through 2 slices of bread it makes it more tolerable for your body. It is not recommended, it can kill or blind you!


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 4, 2011)

L.C. said:


> I heard if you filter rubbing alcohol through 2 slices of bread it makes it more tolerable for your body. It is not recommended, it can kill or blind you!


i'd like to meet the blind, half-dead zombie homebums you heard this from  ....

side story: me and my girlfreind were at a Target one time and were gonna get a spacebag...we walked in and i asked this girl if they sold wine....she says "yeah, aisle blahblah" ....well, all they had was expensive wine so we'r like "oh shit while we'r here we need rubbing alcohol" (for our beer can stove) so we get a bottle of rubbing alcohol and the same girl checks us out, she's like "did you find your wine?" ......i say "nahh all they have is expensive stuff here....we'll just get this"........ haha i swear she was probably thinkin "man these nasty ass hobos are drinkin RUBBING ALCOHOL"


----------



## steelcitybrew (Aug 4, 2011)

dprogram said:


> Wish I smoked herbs but you can't when you're trying to find a job.



Why not?


----------



## dprogram (Aug 4, 2011)

Well. I even got drug tested for a crap job at Home Depot. Go figure. I passed it and had the job for a bit though.


----------



## steelcitybrew (Aug 4, 2011)

No shit eh? Thats crazyness. Ive never had to drug test for any job. And I would think employers wouldnt care if they only saw marijuana in the test, i dunno. Never heard of that anywhere in canada for an entry level job. Waste of money.


----------



## crazy john (Aug 10, 2011)

dprogram said:


> I can go however long I feel like but after a binge of a few days to a week (or more depending on $$$) I have to come down slow or else I am a total mess. I choose to drink b/c I enjoy it...life can be sucky sometimes and it helps to chill out and not focus on the negative sometimes. Wish I smoked herbs but you can't when you're trying to find a job.


hahahyeah im stickin to drinking alcohal instead of the rubbing kind and i even cut down a bit. and as far as the herbs, well i wish you could smoke em too hahaha gotta go green


----------

